
The Train that Never Stops - randomwalker
http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/20/the-train-that-never-stops-still-seems-appealing-video/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282229>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1274655>

